

Ask HN: Are there any good AI / data mining / etc. online communities? - cl42

I&#x27;ve been a part of a few groups on LinkedIn and see a lot of good articles posted on HN, but I have yet to find much of a centralized community where people share and collaborate on ideas. Maybe I&#x27;m not looking hard enough. Any suggestions would be appreciated!
======
dhogan
This guy aggregates a bunch of great stuff and sends a weekly e-mail. I think
it's at least worth checking out:
[http://dataelixir.com/](http://dataelixir.com/)

~~~
cl42
Subscribed now. Thanks!

------
greon
Here are a couple:

* [http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/](http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/)

* [https://plus.google.com/communities/112866381580457264725](https://plus.google.com/communities/112866381580457264725)

I personally would like to see a community with deeper technical discussions
of research articles, like a large and geographically distributed reading
group.

~~~
cl42
Thanks -- this is a good start but I agree. Though maybe the Reddit one could
help a bit. I will see how it goes. Thanks again!

------
hashtree
You might try Kaggle: [http://www.kaggle.com/](http://www.kaggle.com/)

------
skadamat
www.datatau.com

~~~
cl42
Thank you! This is great.

